# best anti-catabolic supplement



## Oblivion4 (Sep 11, 2010)

What is the best anti-catabolic supplement availiable apart from steroids that really work!


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 11, 2010)

clenbuterol?


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2010)

milk


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 11, 2010)

fresh semen


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2010)

lol yeah, much better than stale semen


----------



## roastchicken (Sep 11, 2010)

domestic locally sourced ensures freshness


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 11, 2010)

roastchicken said:


> domestic locally sourced ensures freshness


 

the OP is a sheep-rooting Kiwi


----------



## delsolrob (Sep 12, 2010)

mass BCAA's!  

I've read studies about clen helping too...but I have a difficult time with that one.


----------



## Caretaker (Sep 12, 2010)

Food. Animal flesh.


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 12, 2010)

lean Xtreme
albuterol/Clenbuterol
BCAA's while wrking out


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2010)

as much as I carry on about 'placebos', BCAAs have definately got their place in a fasted WO regime


----------



## SilentBob187 (Sep 12, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> as much as I carry on about 'placebos', BCAAs have definately got their place in a fasted WO regime



BCAAs have TheCapt'n seal of approval?  Fantastic. 

Aside from supplements there is the natural route with sustained release proteins like milk (as mentioned,) and eggs.


----------



## theCaptn' (Sep 12, 2010)

SilentBob187 said:


> BCAAs have TheCapt'n seal of approval? Fantastic.
> 
> Aside from supplements there is the natural route with sustained release proteins like milk (as mentioned,) and eggs.


 
my seal of approval ain't worth shit!


----------



## cavtrooper96 (Sep 13, 2010)

TheCapt'n said:


> my seal of approval ain't worth shit!



LOL!

Thanks for the reps.


----------

